# Tarus 709



## curlyled (Jan 12, 2010)

Im looking for a good CCW holster for a Tarus 709. Any suggestions??


----------



## NAdams65 (Nov 14, 2009)

I purchased a Crossbreed Supertuck for mine....really like it so far. 
Considering getting their OWB holster as well....just to have options. 

How are you liking the gun? Lots of mixed reviews out there on the 709 but so far mine has been flawless.
Nice size for CCW and the price is right. Glad it cam with two mags as Taurus seems to be backordered on mags forthe Slim right now.

Nate


----------



## curlyled (Jan 12, 2010)

Nate, Havent purchased one yet. Just a thought at the moment. I currenty carry a Tarus PT145 and SCCY 9mm. Thanks for the info on the holster!!!

Mark


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

Take a look through here:

PT-709 Holster Options

I found some magazines at Bud's:

PT-709 7 rnd Magazines


----------



## curlyled (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## curlyled (Jan 12, 2010)

Found one!!!!

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=01&Product_Code=SS


----------



## ta485 (Jan 16, 2010)

*709 holster*



curlyled said:


> Im looking for a good CCW holster for a Tarus 709. Any suggestions??


I ordered a Slim Line 9 for my 709 from THEHOLSTERSTORE. It fits perfectly. Its made for the 709 and is high ride belt slide. They also have the mag holders to fit it. $45.00 plus shipping and they have them in stock. Real nice leather holster.


----------

